# Dubai duty free - best buys



## guzzler (25 Apr 2007)

Hi All

Following on from the Breithling (is that right) discussion over the last few weeks and as I am going through Dubai duty free next week, those of you that have travelled through may be able to enlighten me as to what you found as the best buys.

Mr.s Guzzler has already put in her speak for a necklace, but a camcorder might be better (take care of all the family and another gadget for me to play with !)

Thanks


----------



## colin79ie (25 Apr 2007)

Last time I was there I entered the draw for the 100,000 dollar car. $100 dollar entry and restricted to 1000 entrants. And they will ship to your house if you win. Not sure if they still do it though.


----------



## denise1234 (25 Apr 2007)

Drink and cigarettes great value there. Travelled to Dubai few weeks ago and we got litre of smirnoff vodka for about €7 and a bottle of Jack Daniels for about a tenner! 
200 cigarettes about tenner as well. Had some nice house things as well which were cheap enough.
ts a great duty free!


----------



## igora (25 Apr 2007)

Hi, 

I was in the Duty Free last Sunday. My friend priced Rolex watches in Weirs before she went out and discovered that their was no real price difference on the models she had looked at. That said 200 cigs were about €8 and a litre bottle of Hennessy Brandy was €20. Apple iPod €165.
I thought everything else was pretty much standard Duty Free Prices.

The Dubai "Surprises" draws are still running at 500AED or €110 a ticket.


----------



## mell61 (26 Apr 2007)

Re the raffle you can buy the tickets online directly from the airport authority, and they will ship the tickets to your home.   A handy birthday present (I went for the cheaper motorbike draw ;-)
[broken link removed]

From memory the electronics were good value, jewellery was so/so - I didn't see anything i liked so prices really didn't come into play....   
Cigs are good value, but if you're in dubai try the local supermarkets as they can be on promotions and cheaper still!   Alcohol was pretty standard duty free prices.


----------



## el diablo (27 Jul 2007)

any more tips, folks?  I'm going in a few weeks..


----------



## r2d2 (27 Jul 2007)

For those that have been there, can anyone explain why there are widescreen TV's for sale?? It's crazy....I mean, you can't exactly carry one on as hand luggage!?


----------



## el diablo (27 Jul 2007)

r2d2 said:


> For those that have been there, can anyone explain why there are widescreen TV's for sale?? It's crazy....I mean, you can't exactly carry one on as hand luggage!?


eh, they'll ship it for you.


----------



## r2d2 (27 Jul 2007)

el diablo said:


> eh, they'll ship it for you.


 
On the same plane ? On a freight aircraft ? Surely the additional cost would negate any saving (that's apart from the tax payable on entry)...

I'm sure a big TV would be _screened_ by Customs......


----------



## pc7 (4 Oct 2007)

just back from Dubai the weekend, got 1000 silk cut purple for my mam (under duress) for €40, walked straight through customs, got an Aerial Disney Doll thingy! for my little cousin for €8 and a bottle of XO for the boyf for €60 so a happy time in duty free


----------

